# PR Agencies in Dubai



## Camilla d'Abo (Apr 16, 2010)

For those looking to deal with a PR agency in Dubai, I run an integrated Communications and Events agency handling local and international clients including BMW, Vertu, Hilton, Canon, Visa and many fashion brands. 

If you are interested, please call 0097143444901. Regards Camilla


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That'll be d-events then, how's Lucy?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Got any I.T related clients?


----------

